# Which Software For Best Lake Map Detail?



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Which software has the best/ most / and accurate detail in their contour maps?
Are both Lowrance and Humminbird units equally accurate in their GPS locationing?

I'm starting to look at buying a new unit and want to have whichever one uses the software with the most detail, and the most accurate detail for the most Ohio lakes.

Aren't there several company's making cards/chips/ downloads for our use? 

It seems to me that however much it displays, having the most accurate information in your unit is a good place to start shopping.

I've read here of complaints about not all Ohio lakes being included with the really good detailed maps on some software?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I may be wrong but I believe navionics is the only company making chips for Ohio lakes and of all the lakes on their software only 8 are high definition lakes. You can go here for a listing of all the maps in their eastern U.S. chip which includes Ohio. The lakes in red are high definition maps.

http://www.navionics.com/LakeList_HMPremium.asp?RegionID=3


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Check out Lakemaster


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Lakemaster does not list Ohio lakes as being supported. The same Navionics chip is used in both Lowarance and Humminbird. I am running the Navionics chip. With my 997 Humminbird, I am able to mark a stump and come back to it every time. If you want a demo of my unit Jim, I'll be glad to show you.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help.

I spent some time checking out Lakemaster, its a shame they don't have Ohio lakes yet! 
Their feature of being able to adjust the lake's contour lines for plus/minus different water depths is remarkable! :B
I did a search for Lake Erie and it came up in an "Old Products" category with none available. Maybe they can be found at Ebay. I know if Kgone recommends something, its worth looking into. Thanks Kevin.

So it seems as though there isn't much choice at all in products.
Thanks Robert for the link, it saved me a search, etc. 

Lee, thanks for for your offer! I'd love to have you show me the Navionics you have sometime. I'll pm you to set up a time with you in a few weeks.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Jim you said you are looking for a new gps unit. for chart only unit look at the Garmins. for sonar or combo units cant beat lowrance or humminbirds. for mapping and easy units garmins are hard to beat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you go with a HDS unit with the lake insight package here is what is covererd. http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products...p-Coverage/Lake-Insight---Detailed-Lake/#Ohio 

http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Mapping/Insight-HD/Lake-Insight-HD/ 

It says lake erie is included.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

rockytop, I'm going to probably be buying a combo fishfinder and GPS unit. I do already have a handheld Lowrance Globalmap 100 that I have mounted on a R.A.M. mount with a 12v hookup, but I'm thinking if I can afford it, I'll buy a built in one. I'm just starting to look though.

Kevin, you're right, I found the Great Lakes section and Erie. What I found was a list by counties of mapped areas. Ohio has Cuyahoga County listed for Erie, plus there is a bunch of Penn. and NY ones also.
I wonder why they don't have more Ohio counties, unless I missed them?

*Also, if someone has a Humminbird 3D Vision, or comparable six beam version in good shape, I'd be very interested in buying it.*


----------

